# New Trailer axle size?



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Just contact Ramlin and ask them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I would think any trailer shop could help you out.

My guess would be 1,500


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

3500-3700#


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

That boat looks sharp!! What type of prop do you have on the Minn Kota?


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Jpscott1 said:


> That boat looks sharp!! What type of prop do you have on the Minn Kota?


Its a prop off of a 3 HP outboard. I fish by myself alot in some very shallow water and the stock prop is 10.5" in diameter. this prop is around 7" in diameter. This allows me to T-motor in alot more places.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Its a prop off of a 3 HP outboard. I fish by myself alot in some very shallow water and the stock prop is 10.5" in diameter. this prop is around 7" in diameter. This allows me to T-motor in alot more places.


One my favorite skiff all time, never found one available when looking.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Could you just weigh it? Drive to a dump or something, weigh the whole rig, drop the trailer and boat off and come back and weigh the truck?


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Different issue but great information in this thread on axle sizes.
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ramlin-tire-wear-issue.50370/


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

One way of verifying is check your bearing combo inner/outer. And also by bolt pattern usually you wont find anything over 3500lb in a single axle trailer. One thing to keep in mind if going torsion is the starting angle of the axle. Think of a clock. 3 oclock or 9 would be level with the tube


----------

